# LOVE HANDLES



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I just thought I'd throw this out to the forum for some suggestions. Maybe Dave can help with this one. I feed my two dogs and my DD's two dogs the same thing - 1/4 cup Wellness Small Breed and a 1/4 of a Little Cesar, 2x per day. The other 3 dogs' weight is fine, but Kodi is too plump.

I have been slowly replacing the LC with broiled chicken, because I think it's better for them, than the LC. Also (and it's my fault), to get Kodi to eat when he was younger, I added a piece of freeze dried beef liver to his food. If I use the chicken instead of the LC, he doesn't look for the beef liver. He is 20 lbs and has love handles. How can I get him to lose weight. I know it sounds like alot, but he is the best at about 17 lbs. I also think a lack of exercise has something to do with it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Well, I just thought I'd throw this out to the forum for some suggestions. Maybe Dave can help with this one. I feed my two dogs and my DD's two dogs the same thing - 1/4 cup Wellness Small Breed and a 1/4 of a Little Cesar, 2x per day. The other 3 dogs' weight is fine, but Kodi is too plump.
> 
> I have been slowly replacing the LC with broiled chicken, because I think it's better for them, than the LC. Also (and it's my fault), to get Kodi to eat when he was younger, I added a piece of freeze dried beef liver to his food. If I use the chicken instead of the LC, he doesn't look for the beef liver. He is 20 lbs and has love handles. How can I get him to lose weight. I know it sounds like alot, but he is the best at about 17 lbs. I also think a lack of exercise has something to do with it.


Glad your spirits are up and Shelby's problem is manageable. I can't remember who here has and hasn't consulted with Sabine. But this is something for someone like her. Wellness is fine , but not Little Cesar .JMO. Just like humans , the idea is not a quick fix diet. But to do this right I would defiinitely consult with her. Yeah that is quite heavy in my opinion. Get him on a good program , Sabine will know. And once again this is not expensive. to consult with her. I just finished talking with Debbie < Jammies mom and she just did a consult with her and is quite pleased how much more energy Jammies has. Worth it , believe me. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Michele. Sabine would be great. But I also have to say I have recently had great results just adding fiber. My boys are for the first time back down to the lowest they have been since they were a year old. Jasper is 17 lbs and my big boy Cash is just 18.2 (he was 24 at one point.) The biggest weight loss came when I started adding pumpkin and replaced 35 calories of their raw food with a NV grain free biscuit a night which is full of fiber as instead of grain they use chickpea flour. I swear by these biscuits and the boys really feel like they are getting a treat. 

Also, I know you know, but what about treats? I love sharing this fact, but bully sticks have 29 calories an inch! 

And I really hate to say this, cause I know what a pain it is...is it possible that Kodi needs a different food or amount than the other 3? Is he smaller, older, lower energy? When we tried wellness weight loss with Cash that was when he blew up to 24 lbs. he gained a lb in just one week. 

Good luck.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you've got that right Missy. We have to watch the treats. But you also have to follow the diet, and WEIGH them regularly and possibly adjust. Just like us , the pounds creep on. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

davetgabby said:


> you've got that right Missy. We have to watch the treats. But you also have to follow the diet, and WEIGH them regularly and possibly adjust. Just like us , the pounds creep on. LOL


LOL-- if only I watched myself as much as watched the boys!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Well, I just thought I'd throw this out to the forum for some suggestions. Maybe Dave can help with this one. I feed my two dogs and my DD's two dogs the same thing - 1/4 cup Wellness Small Breed and a 1/4 of a Little Cesar, 2x per day. The other 3 dogs' weight is fine, but Kodi is too plump.
> 
> I have been slowly replacing the LC with broiled chicken, because I think it's better for them, than the LC. Also (and it's my fault), to get Kodi to eat when he was younger, I added a piece of freeze dried beef liver to his food. If I use the chicken instead of the LC, he doesn't look for the beef liver. He is 20 lbs and has love handles. How can I get him to lose weight. I know it sounds like alot, but he is the best at about 17 lbs. I also think a lack of exercise has something to do with it.


MY Kodi would have love handles with that much food too! He's about 16 1/2 lbs in fighting trim, so probably close to the same size as your Kodi. He gets lots of exercise because we do lots of training and take long walks (though not much walking at this time of year!:biggrin1 He gets 1 rounded 1/4 C measure of kibble (NB Organic) twice a day. That's it, except for tiny training treats, depending on what we're working on.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Good luck and let us know what you did. 3 lbs is a lot of weight to lose. That is 15% of his total body weight! 

My Aussie is a yo-yoer. She should weight 40 lbs but one extra piece of kibble and she gains 5 lbs. It has taken me six months to get her down two lbs. 

Jack gets 1/2 cup of dry Wellness twice a day. I am thinking of reducing that a little because he isn't as growing as much anymore.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think there are a few factors in this, one being the slowdown in the amount of exercise he gets (my fault again) and the weather hasn't helped much. As for treats, the only treat he has is the piece of freeze dried beef liver in his food - 1 pc at each meal. No bully sticks, flossies etc, except on a rare occasion. 

I also think switching to the Wellness had something to do with it. They were eating EVO Small Breed before that and he was about 18 lbs, no love handles. I think I will get in touch with Sabine and hope the weather gets better. We had wind gusts of 50mph today and it was only 38deg.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used Sabine for Scudder. I did what she recommended for Scudder, for Freddie as well. They both needed to lose weight. She was right on with the best diet for them. They get 325-350 calories of their food a day plus treats. They are now at their goal weight!! I can easily feel their ribs and they both have nice tuck ups!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I used Sabine for Scudder. I did what she recommended for Scudder, for Freddie as well. They both needed to lose weight. She was right on with the best diet for them. They get 325-350 calories of their food a day plus treats. They are now at their goal weight!! I can easily feel their ribs and they both have nice tuck ups!!!


How's my buddy Freddie doing.? I think you mean 325 including treats don't you Linda.?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I'd say exercise would probably solve all of your problems, but I can totally relate, I am not one to go walk around the block in the cold weather, wind, rain, etc..and if I wait for only a day when it is 80 degrees and gentle wind, well, that may be few and far between.

you could try supplements, vitamins and probiotics, that may help the urge to over eat,

Kara


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I get a tad of criticism from others who find me over the top about diet and exercise for both myself and my critters. When we first started training classes there was a focus on treats for training and so much dropped and left behind treats my mind started calorie counting...my dogs love their food...I know they would be chubby if they had any say in the matter. I weighed them before making this post and I hope I am doing a few things right...both are 9 inches tall, Arriba weighs 12 pounds and Julio 13 for their winter weight. 

Their diet is pretty simple and I do meter out the food throughout the day. Food is a good training tool so I save some of the daily allotment to enforce simple commands like come, quiet (when they bark at the door at someone knocking), sit, stay etc. I keep kibble in my pocket at all times and it has to be earned. We feed a grain free called NOW as one of the non Havs had allergy itching due to grain so we are experimenting. In the morning they get a scant 1/4 cup each of this kibble, at noon they eat what we eat. home cooked...yes "people food" and I know many are against this. 

Thing is though that we eat pretty healthy and if there's dog unfriendly ingredients like onions etc. I keep their portions aside and then add the ingredients that aren't healthy for them afterwards. Another 1/4 cup of Kibble before our daily 1/2 mile run/free for all as they cover way more ground than I do, (I only do the 1/2 mile, they cover way more ground back and forth to me when I call them back) and because they are off leash I fill the treat bag with chicken, beef. liver or pork ... something more appealing than coyote and fox scat to hopefully ensure they will recall instantly. In the evening they get their raw bones with a tad of meat. Keeps them busy for at least a minimum of 3/4 of an hour chomping on bones. 

I think exercise is key to weight control and I wonder if a tread mill wouldn't be a good idea for dogs that don't have access to the outdoors to burn off some pounds? 

My moms small dog was quite overweight although she was in denial until her dog in November had a patella problem. Her dog now is on my routine and has lost 3 pounds and back to sound. I'm a tad "anal" about diet and exercise (reminds me of the Westminster dog show butts...lol) because my hubby was diagnosed with diabetes last year and with a proper diet and exercise, I
became a warlord about proper nutrition for him as he had scoffed at my healthy eating for decades. Over a period of 6 months his doctor was amazed with him being able to no longer need medications and dropped weight. I'm no expert, just sharing what we do.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

irnfit said:


> I think there are a few factors in this, one being the slowdown in the amount of exercise he gets (my fault again) and the weather hasn't helped much. As for treats, the only treat he has is the piece of freeze dried beef liver in his food - 1 pc at each meal. No bully sticks, flossies etc, except on a rare occasion.
> 
> I also think switching to the Wellness had something to do with it. They were eating EVO Small Breed before that and he was about 18 lbs, no love handles. I think I will get in touch with Sabine and hope the weather gets better. We had wind gusts of 50mph today and it was only 38deg.


Michele, Evo is grain free, wellness is not. It is very possible that this is the culprit. Even though when we tried wellness it was the core so grain free it still had a ton of potato carbs in it. Cash literally blew up in a week. And he was starving! Could you go back to EVO just for Kodi?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing, Missy. I switched from the EVO thinking it might be too much protein, but I think they did better on it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Missy. I switched from the EVO thinking it might be too much protein, but I think they did better on it.


Hi, Michele, it comes down to calories in calories out. The one thing to watch is the fat content. Sabine will tell you , "no such thing as too much protein". Check her out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
Freddie is so lean!!! I normally feed 325 calories plus treats. I've notice if I do that amount for too many days he goes below his goal weight of 15 lbs. That's when I step it up to 350. Sabine suggested 350 plus treats but I don't think she realized just how many treats I feed!!! Both boys look great.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am definitely contacting her!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Dave,
> Freddie is so lean!!! I normally feed 325 calories plus treats. I've notice if I do that amount for too many days he goes below his goal weight of 15 lbs. That's when I step it up to 350. Sabine suggested 350 plus treats but I don't think she realized just how many treats I feed!!! Both boys look great.


yeah OK. I just didn't know what you meant by "plus treats" Gosh it doesn't take much to add a hundred calories in treats; All my figures for Molly were including treats. So long as you monitor them ,is the key. Regular weighing is important. Michele, you go girl , you won't go wrong following Sabine's recommendations.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmmm. Now, I am wondering if Sabine meant 350 including treats or 350 plus additional treats. I will have to email her, but it's working out 325-350 plus additional treats on top of that!

I highly recommend a digital scale to anyone watching their pups figure!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> hmmmm. Now, I am wondering if Sabine meant 350 including treats or 350 plus additional treats. I will have to email her, but it's working out 325-350 plus additional treats on top of that!
> 
> I highly recommend a digital scale to anyone watching their pups figure!!


Yeah, I think the treats would have to be added into that figure. Yep I bought a digital for Molly. She loves getting weighed because she gets a treat. 20 calories LOL


----------

